# message problème pendant téléchargement



## vann (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour;

Depuis la mise jour, je ne peux plus accéder à certains de mes films.
J'al le message: problème pendant le téléchargement. veillez ré-essayer plus tard.

Je sais pas si le problème vient de l'apple TV ou de itunes. Je pense plus pour itunes.
J'ai le même problème avec mes iBidules. Après mise à jour de iTunes, j'ai un message qui dit que les films ne sont pas supportés par l'iphone ou l'ipad, alors qu'ils fonctionnaient très bien avant.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire.
J'ai fait une consolidation de la base, mais cela n'a rien changé.

Si vous avez des solutions.

Merci d'avances.


----------

